# Looking for a miter saw



## jeffbayne

Hey guys, i'm a new guy around here. I'm looking to buy a miter saw. I was considering a Makita or Dewalt 10" and then noticed a Performax 10" slider at Menards. i fully realize you guys have higher standards than a saw from Menards, but here's my thought. The saw is on sale a lot for around $170- about the same as a Makita or Dewalt non-slider. I want something extremely accurate and looking it over- everything would be adjustable if the factory didn't get it just right. Additionally, no matter what saw i get, i'd be aiming for a really nice Frued or Forrest Chopmaster blade. This is for hobby and home use- not my job, so though i want it to be a good saw, a $500 is not an option.

Thoughts?

thanks,
jeff


----------



## PK.

I'd save up and buy the Makita. If you just can't justify the expense, then I'd examine whether or not you really need a slider. I've messed with those saws at Menards, and I don't think they could be relied upon to make the same cut over and over.


----------



## Kingfisher

Put the saw blade down like you just cut a peice of wood then put a little pressure left then right if it flexs too much you will have a hard time being accurate. They all flex some but the heap ones take very little force an move when you cut the nice one you have to force to flex. This is the most important thing to me. Also a chop saw is only good for small >6" stuff usally where a slider will cut about 13" so decide what you need.


PS For a slider pull the blade all the way to you for the flex test


----------



## jeffbayne

Excellent advise guys. Based on the "flex" test here are my findings:

Dewalt, Makita, and Bosch are flawless- hardly no movement whatsoever. lets say 10/10

at a level of 8/10 are Hitachi and (pleasant surprise) the Performax 10" slider.

at 5/10 was the Performax 10" non slider- weird that it was worse than the slider.

at 3/10 was "Tool Shop" brand, Kobalt (Lowes), Skil, and Masterforce.

So, yes, the others are better, but I honestly tried to be unbiased and i'm thinking the Performax slider is at least the best value.

Thanks for the help. Any other suggestions?

What about blade recommendations?

jeff


----------



## joasis

That money would buy you a used 12inch Dewalt on eBay. I have never bought a new miter saw yet, and I paid less the $200 for a 12 inch slider.


----------



## daryl in nanoose

Makita. sells a 8-1/4" compound slide for I think around 350.00. Just thought I would mention it.


----------



## daryl in nanoose

daryl in nanoose said:


> Makita. sells a 8-1/4" compound slide for I think around 350.00. Just thought I would mention it.


 oopps looks like there not making the 8-1/4 but instead there making a 7-1/2"
http://www.makita.com/menu.php?pg=product_det&tag=LS0714


----------



## cabinetman

In making your decision on a saw purchase, compare the vitals like:

Cutting capacities
Amps = power
What are the fixed stops
How do the scales read
Does it bevel in one or two directions
Ease of use - handle/switch design
Accessories that come with it
Weight
Blade changing details
Type/height/length of fence
Permanency of miter scales
Dust collection port
Ability to bolt it down

And the final touch to having good performance is to get the best blade you can afford.


----------



## Ken Johnson

I have a 10" Ridgid and I like it a lot. It isn't a slider but I have never found a need for that feature. Anything I ever needed to do my table saw was more than capible of doing.


----------



## jeffbayne

I've heard good things about Ridgid. my reason for a slider is because i do not have a table saw and would like to do most with the extra capacity of the slider- ie. signs and stuff- like the kind with a clever saying and made to look vintage. My thought is this- a slider to do most, and for the ocasional rip cut, invest in a decent rail system for a circular saw.

how bout thoughts on blades? what are the different hook angles meant to accomplish- -5degree, 0 degree, 5 degree... I see different angles for blades that all claim "crosscut". I intend on getting an 80t blade. Forrest? Freud? any real bargain out there that performs well?

Thanks for all the input guys. I don't have the luxury of spending money just to try stuff...

jeff


----------



## Ken Johnson

Jeff,

If it were me, I'd buy a tablesaw before a mitre saw. You can do a lot more with a tablesaw. Even if you buy a small portable benchtop model I think you'll be better off. If you decide to go with a mitre saw I believe I have heard that a 0 rake or even negative rake angle is best. Can anyone confirm that? Check out the blades from Ridge Carbide. They are the best blades I have ever used.


----------



## Corndog

I have the 10" Ridgid as well. With the exception of some filing to get the miterlock 90 degrees...happy. More convenient than a table saw sled for nipping off the ends of boards. I love my Bosch 4000 though...don't get me wrong. It's the very least acceptable portable TS IMHO. Great saw for my applications.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve G.

Reading from my 2008 Taunton's tool Guide about 10" SLIDING miter saws, I read to you the order of the saws from best to worst:
Bosch 4410L (4.52 rating); 
Makita LS1013FL (4.44 r); 
Hitachi C10FSH (4.41 r); 
Milwaukee 6497-6 (4.30 r)
Chicago Electric 90891-7VGA (3.18 r)

Bosch got the "editors best overall choice" and the "Readers choice" awards.

While Milwaukee got the "Editors best value choice" award.

Steve


----------



## JON BELL

I work at a tool store and carpenters are always raving about how good their Makita miter saws are.No one else goes on about their saws like that.


----------



## Howard Ferstler

jeffbayne said:


> I've heard good things about Ridgid. my reason for a slider is because i do not have a table saw and would like to do most with the extra capacity of the slider- ie. signs and stuff- like the kind with a clever saying and made to look vintage. My thought is this- a slider to do most, and for the ocasional rip cut, invest in a decent rail system for a circular saw.
> 
> how bout thoughts on blades? what are the different hook angles meant to accomplish- -5degree, 0 degree, 5 degree... I see different angles for blades that all claim "crosscut". I intend on getting an 80t blade. Forrest? Freud? any real bargain out there that performs well?
> 
> Thanks for all the input guys. I don't have the luxury of spending money just to try stuff...
> 
> jeff


I own the 12-inch Ridgid slider and love it. (I formally reviewed the saw in the product-review section of this web site.) I now have a 72-tooth Freud "Industrial" miter saw blade on it (-5 degree hook angle to minimize lift) and it is considerably better than the blade that came with the saw. (I will save that original Ridgid blade for when I cut pressure treated stuff, or maybe MDF boards.) Of course, the Ridgid slider costs a bundle (on sale at HD for $499 lately; previously $549 and even $595 at one time), but under some conditions it would be worth the cost. Hell, it just feels good having it on hand to look at. Note that it weighs 70 pounds, so it mandates being formally installed on a movable workstand.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## rodneypetersen

*Performax 10" slider recall*

Regarding the Performax 10" Sliding Compound Miter Saw: Stay away from it. There is a CPSC recall on the saw right now. I just brought mine back to Manards and bought the Makita LS1013F. There's no comparison . . .

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml08/08100.html


----------



## jeffbayne

Thanks for all your replies and input guys. I'm certainly glad you steered me away from the Performax. I checked the local pawn shops, and found a Makita LS1013 for $270 in literally imaculate condition. got it for $250, and couldn't be more please. very solid machine. It has the Mak blade- i think 64t- which will work for a while.

It is missing the two extension rails, the vertical clamp, and also the blade changing wrench. Can these be found anywhere? should i just post a wanted ad? Are there aftermarket accessories that will fit it? 

Thanks!
jeff


----------



## rodneypetersen

*Makita parts*

Contact Makita at www.makita.com. They will put you in contact with a local parts center.

Congrats on the new saw. Great price. Be sure to keep a sharp blade in it. They can 'walk' a bit when the blade gets old.

The Mak-blade is a good one. Mine is a 70 tooth quiet cut, and it is really smooth.


----------



## dusty2

*Chop Saws*

The bottom line is that no matter what tool you buy, you'll learn it's strengths and weaknesses and as you progress you will learn to "work" more acurately. I've seen a jackass on a beautiful saw and a craftsman on a piece of crap and the results were more of a reflection of who was using the saw and not the saw itself. They all cut! My chop saw is almost 20 years old and It can do what a new one can perhaps a milisecond slower than a new one but a fine job just the same.


----------



## daryl in nanoose

jeffbayne said:


> Thanks for all your replies and input guys. I'm certainly glad you steered me away from the Performax. I checked the local pawn shops, and found a Makita LS1013 for $270 in literally imaculate condition. got it for $250, and couldn't be more please. very solid machine. It has the Mak blade- i think 64t- which will work for a while.
> 
> It is missing the two extension rails, the vertical clamp, and also the blade changing wrench. Can these be found anywhere? should i just post a wanted ad? Are there aftermarket accessories that will fit it?
> 
> Thanks!
> jeff


I have had that same saw for 10 years now and your going to love it. It has lots of adjustment places on the saw


----------



## rodneypetersen

*parts for Makita LS1013*

Parts are available here

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/makita-ls1013-miter-saw-parts-c-97_98_99_100.html


----------



## rodneypetersen

*look here for parts*

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/makita-ls1013-miter-saw-parts-c-97_98_99_100.html


----------



## supernix

Hmm I just bought the Ryobi 12" Miter saw with laser guide and the Ryobi portable 10" table saw. Since everyone seems to be discussing saws I was curious what the opinion was of the Ryobi line. One glaringly obvious thing to me was they are very similar to the Rigid line of tools.


----------



## daryl in nanoose

supernix said:


> Hmm I just bought the Ryobi 12" Miter saw with laser guide and the Ryobi portable 10" table saw. Since everyone seems to be discussing saws I was curious what the opinion was of the Ryobi line. One glaringly obvious thing to me was they are very similar to the Rigid line of tools.


 You will have better luck if you repost in a new thread out of respect of the original poster of this topic.:icon_smile:


----------



## Howard Ferstler

supernix said:


> Hmm I just bought the Ryobi 12" Miter saw with laser guide and the Ryobi portable 10" table saw. Since everyone seems to be discussing saws I was curious what the opinion was of the Ryobi line. One glaringly obvious thing to me was they are very similar to the Rigid line of tools.


I reviewed the 12-inch Ridgid slider in the tool-review section of this site. You can check out that review for details. (This sliding-compound saw is much larger and heavier than the non-sliding version.) As for the Ridgid/Ryobi connection, if you contact the parts-ordering departments of either company the person on the end of the line will order you parts for either brand. (Ryobi and Ridgid backup parts that I recently ordered all came in the same box.) I will also point out that when I ordered spare brushes for my Ridgid and Ryobi miter saws, Ryobi table saw, and Ryobi thickness planer all of the brushes (in spite of sometimes different part numbers) were identical. Finally, an Austrailian reviewer did a review of the Ryobi 12-inch slider and in his review he mentioned that in the USA the same saw, in different colors, is marketed as the Ridgid 12-inch slider. So, yes, I would say that the two companies are tied closely together, for sure. Note that the organization that owns both apparently also owns Milwaukee Tools, although parts interchangeability is unlikely in most cases.

Incidentally, the Ryobi table saw I own is the BTS-20. The newer version, the BTS-21, appears to correct some minor shortcomings with the earler saw (very minor), but after checking it over I think the older version is better. Why? Because the older version has a MUCH better fence.

As for the quality of Ryobi and Ridgid tools, well since most, if not all, are made offshore (mostly in China) and most competing brands are also made off shore, it is a crap shoot when it comes to determining which are best compared to products by other companies. It no doubt varies from tool type to tool type. I am very satisfied with my collection of Ridgid and Ryobi tools, but I am a hobby enthusiast who does not run his tools into the ground. A hard-working pro might have a different opinion.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## jeffbayne

Thanks Daryl, but I don't mind if my thread gets hijacked :thumbsup: 

I've actually looked at the Ryobi Table saws as well. I don't ever see myself needing a giant cabinet saw, but a smaller table saw would be awfully handy.

What do you pro's think?

jeff


----------



## supernix

daryl in nanoose said:


> You will have better luck if you repost in a new thread out of respect of the original poster of this topic.:icon_smile:


 
Actually if you look at the forum you notice that when a new thread is posted it is a topic. Hence the button says "new topic". There is no my thread your thread they are just topics and threads. That is why you see my post in context with the original thread poster. 
That really is how the whole forum idea is meant to work. You find a topic that matches what your wanting to talk about then follow it up then post a comment. Then you don't end up with so many similar questions and needless thread posting.


----------

